# como quemar un PIC



## yembiter (Nov 26, 2011)

bueno, el caso es que me hice un quemador de PIC genérico para el 16F877 con una entrada de datos serial (RS232) pero no se que programa (software) utilizar para enviarle la informacion al PIC...

si alguien conoce alguno se lo agradezco...


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Nov 26, 2011)

Hola,hay varios ,para tu quemador generico te recomiendo Winpic800 o el otro Iceprog ,esos los uso yo y son gratuitos para la descarga, espero  haberte ayudado


----------



## thenot (Nov 26, 2011)

Yo le aplicaria 220V directos....

Marcos gutierrez te dio la respuesta.. debería ser compatible con alguno de ellos.


----------

